# لكل انسانه حزينه



## candy shop (24 أغسطس 2007)

لا تيأسي إذا تعثرت أقدامك .. 
وسقطت في حفرة واسعه .. 
فسوف تخرجي منها وأنت أكثر تماسكا وقوة !! 
**والله مع الصابرين** 
لا تحزني إذا جاءك سهم قاتل من أقرب الناس إلى قلبك .. 
فسوف تجدي من ينزع السهم ويعيد لك الحياة و الابتسامه ! 
لا تضعي كل أحلامك في شخص واحد .. 
ولا تجعلي رحلة عمرك وجه شخص تحبيه مهما كانت صفاته .. 
ولا تعتقدي أن نهايه الأشياء 
هي نهاية العالم .. 
فليس الكون هو ما ترى عيناك ! 
لا تنتظري حبيباً باعك .. 
وانتظري ضوءاً جديداً يمكن أن يتسلل إلى قلبك الحزين .. 
فيعيد لأيامك البهجة ويعيد لقلبك نبضه الجميل !! 
لا تحاولي البحث عن حلم خذلك .. 
وحاولي أن تجعلي من حالة الإنكسار بداية حلم جديد ! 
لا تقفي كثيراً على الأطلال.. 
خاصة إذا كانت الخفافيش قد سكنتها والأشباح عرفت طريقها .. 
وابحثي عن صوت عصفور .. 
يتسلل وراء الأفق مع ضوء صباح جديد ! 
لا تنظري إلى الأوراق التي تغير لونها .. 
وبهتت حروفها .. 
وتاهت سطورها بين الألم و الوحشه .. 
سوف تكتشفي أن هذه السطور ليست أجمل ما كتبت .. 
وأن هذه الأوراق ليست آخر ما سطرت .. 
ويجب أن تفرقي بين من وضع سطورك في عينه .. 
ومن القى بها للرياح .. 
لم تكن هذه السطور مجرد كلام جميل عابر .. 
ولكنها مشاعر قلب عاشها حرفاً حرفاً .. 
ونبض إنسان حملها حلماً ! 
واكتوى بنارها ألماً !! 
لا تكوني مثل الطائر الحزين .. 
هذا الطائر العجيب الذي 
يغني أجمل الحانه وهو ينزف .. 
فلا شيء في الدنيا يستحق من دمك نقطة واحده ! 
إذا أغلقت الشتاء أبواب بيتك .. 
وحاصرتك تلال الجليد من كل مكان .. 
فانتظري قدوم الربيع وافتحي نوافذك لنسمات الهواء النقي ! 
وانظري بعيدا 
فسوف تري أسراب الطيور وقد عادت تغني .. 
وسوف تري الشمس وهي تلقي خيوطها الذهبيه فوق 
أغصان الشجر 
لتصنعي لك عمراً جديداً وحلماً جديداً .. وقلباً جديداً ! 
ادفعي عمرك كاملاًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً لإحساس صادق وقلب يحتويك .. 
ولا تدفعي منه لحظة في سبيل حبيب هارب .. 
أو قلب تخلى عنك بلا سبب ! 
لا تسافري إلى الصحراء بحثاً عن الأشجار 
الجميلة .. 
فلن تجدي في الصحراء غير الوحشة .. 
وانظري إلى مئات الأشجار التي تحتويك بظلها .. 
وتسعدك بثمارها .. وتشجيك بأغانيها ! 
لا تحاولي أن تعيدي حساب الأمس وما خسرت فيه .. 
فالعمر حين تسقط أوراقه لن تعود مرة أخرى .. 
ولكن مع كل ربيع جديد سوف تنبت أوراق أخرى .. 
فانظري الى تلك الأوراق التي تغطي 
وجه السماء .. 
ودعك مما سقط على الأرض فقد صارت جزءاً منها !! 
إذا كان الأمس ضاع .. فبين يديك اليوم ! 
وإذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع أوراقه ويرحل .. فلديك الغد.. 
لا تحزني على الأمس فهو لن يعود ! 
ولا تأسفي على اليوم .. فهو راحل !! 
واحلمي بشمس مضيئه في غد جميل .. 
إننا أحياناً قد نعتاد الحزن حتى يصبح جزءاً منا ونصير جزءاً منه.. 
وفي بعض الأحيان تعتاد عين الإنسان على بعض الألوان .. 
ويفقد القدرة على أن يرى غيرها .. 
ولو أنه حاول أن يرى ما حوله لأكتشف أن اللون الأسود جميل .. 
ولكن الأبيض أجمل منه .. 
وأن لون السماء الرمادي يحرك المشاعر والخيال ! 
ولكن لون السماء أصفى في زرقته .. 
فابحثي عن الصفاء ولو كان لحظة .. ! 
وابحثي عن الوفاء ولو كان متعباً و شاقاً !! 
وتمسكي بخيوط الشمس 
حتى ولو كانت بعيده .. 
ولا تتركي قلبك ومشاعرك 
وأيامك لأشياء ضاع زمانها ! 
إذا لم تجدي من يسعدك فحاولي أن تسعدي نفسك .. 
وإذا لم تجدي من يضيء لك قنديلاً .. 
فلا تبحثي عن اخر أطفأه ! 
وإذا لم تجدي من يغرس في أيامك ورده .. 
فلا تسعي لمن غرس في قلبك سهماً ومضى ...!!
وننسي أن في الحياة أشياء كثيرة يمكن أن تسعدنا .. 
وأن حولنا وجوهاً كثيرة يمكن أن تضيء في ظلام أيامنا شمعة .. 
فابحثي عن قلب يمنحك الضوء .. 
ولا 
تتركي نفسك رهينة لأحزان الليالي المظلمة 

منقووووول​


----------



## totaa (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

بس المشكله ان الحزن لما بيملى قلب الانسان بيبقى معاه على طول ومش بيسيبه و لما تنجرحى مش هتلاقى حد يطيب جرحك ولما بتبكى مش بتلاقى حد يمسح الدمعه من على خدك تفتكرى احساسك بالوحده وعدم الامان يفرح!!!!!!! افتكر لاء ...شكرا قوى على موضوعك بس بتمنى ان يتبدل حزننا بفرح :smil13:


----------



## the servant (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

سلام ونعمة كاندي,,,,

موضوع رائع جداااا ومهم خصوصا في مجتمعاتنا الشرقية التي تقدس الحزن باسلوب مبالغ فية
يعني مثلا لسة في ناس في الصعيد لسة بعد موت شخص ما بتعد فترة في حزن وبكي وانقطاع عن
الطعام تقولش هو دة اللي هايرجع اللي مات,, ولو بفرض حد قالهم خلاص يا جماعة الحزن في القلب
يقولولا انك مش كنت بتحب المرحوم,,, بجد احنا محتاجين نغير ثقافة الحزن و كيفية مداوتها

صلولي ابن يسوع فرااااي


----------



## candy shop (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

يا توته مش لازم نستسلم للحزن

مهما كان

لانه فى النهايه هيقلب باكتئاب

لكن بالايمان ربنا هيزيل الحزن

ربنا يجعل كل ايامك فرح​


----------



## candy shop (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

لا دا انا عارفه ان الصعيد حزنهم صعب حدا

بيحرموا اكل الحلويات والعديد وحاجات كتير


ومش ممكن تغير من عوايدهم ابدا

ميرسى ليك يا frai  انا سعيده بمشاركتك

ربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## *malk (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

الموضوع روعة و يارب تكونى سعيدة على طول و متحزنيش ابدا


----------



## candy shop (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

ربنا يخليكى يا كيكى يا حببتى

مش عارفه اقولك ايه غير انك زوق جدا

ربنا يكون معاكى ويوفقك​


----------



## lousa188114 (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

الله ياكاندي الموضوع روعة اوي اوي مش عارفة بجد مواضيعك كلها بتيجي معايا في وقتها 
بحقيقي مش عارفة اشكرك ازي غير اني اقول ربنا يفرح قلبك علي طول 
وربنا معاكي يا سكر المنتدي


----------



## MarMar2004 (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

فعلا الموضوع جميل ولو كل نفس حزينة تركت الحزن وبحثت عن الفرح والسعادة لكان هذا افضل للعالم كله ولنه سوف نعيش بدون حزن


----------



## candy shop (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

ميرسى يا لويزا على كلامك

انتى الرائع

وربنا معاكى يا حببتى ويوفقك​


----------



## candy shop (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

صح يا MarMar2004

ميرسى يا حببتى على ردك الجميل​


----------



## christin (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

*الله ياكاندي بجد الكلام ده جميل اوي . ربنا يباركك*


----------



## fadia2005 (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

الموضوع جميل جدا حقا اننا نحزن على فرق عزيز ولكن الله محبه اختي الحزن ودموع موجده ولكن الحياه مستميره عادى انه يوجد عادت وتقليد صعب تغيرها  وقال يسوع طوبا لكم ان حزنتم على الارض فلكم  فرح عظيم في السماء:new8:


----------



## candy shop (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

ميرسى اوى يا christin

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

مسرسى لمشاركتك يا fadia2005

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sosana (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

موضوعك حلو اوووي يا كاندي
بس على فكرة حتى لو انتي او اي انسان في الدنيا دي حزين محدش هيقدر يزيل حزنه غير يسوع
و ميرسي اوي على الموضوع الحلو ده


----------



## candy shop (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

ميرسى ليكى اوى يا sosana

على ردك الجميل​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

شكرا اوي علي الموضوع
يحزن


----------



## candy shop (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

اى خدمه يا يويو يا حببتى​


----------



## RAshA_83 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

اول شي شووكراااااا على الكلمات الحلوةةة 
بس القلب حجمة صغير وميتحمل متاعب الحياة 
دائما معرضة لخيانة الاصدقاء وغيرتهم وغيرة الاقرباء 
وعلى فكرة اني عراقية .. يعني الظروف الي دنعيشها 
متسمحلنا انو نفكر بشمس مضيئة
دوختكم مو بله خخخخخ
ميرسي مرة ثانيه على الموضوع​


----------



## fadia2005 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

*:spor24::36_22_26::smi102:*


----------



## fadia2005 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

* هذه هي السعادةالحقيقيه الحزن يزول عندما نكون مع الله
فلكم مني ليذكر كل حزين اين توجد السعاده مع الله
في مزمور 143 /15 هذه الكلامات حتى لا ننسى
ايها الرب الهي كن سعادتي آني اليك 
انا لا أريد ذهبا ولا فضه ولا قنيانا ولا في هذه الحياة غني باطلآ وسريع الزوال 
كن غناي فلا افقدك ولا اهللك متى حصلت عليك
كن وحدك سعادتي
لانه طوبي للشعب الذي الرب الهه:17_1_34[1]::smi106::01FDAB~1*89:


----------



## candy shop (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

ميرسى يا رشا على المشاركه

معلش يا رشا  وربنا يجعل كل الايام الجايه احسن من اللى راحت

وتبقى ذكرى

ميرسى اوى يا حببتى 

وربنا معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لكل انسانه حزينه*

ميرسى يا fadia2005

على ردك الجميل

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (14 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا للموضوع الرائع جدا
الرب يباركك وحياتك
صلاتكم لى​*


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للموضوع الرائع جدا​*
> 
> _*الرب يباركك وحياتك*_​
> 
> _*صلاتكم لى*_​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا نهيسى

ويكون معاك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا  على الموضوع الرائع جداااااااا

الرب يباركك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع جداااااااا
> 
> الرب يباركك حياتك
> 
> سلام المسيح


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (19 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى كتيرررر كاندى 


موضوع راااااائع جداااا


ربنا بفرح قلبك​*


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيرررر كاندى ​*
> 
> 
> *موضوع راااااائع جداااا*​
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا هابى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (21 فبراير 2009)

كعادتك كاندى

موضوع رائع من روعتك

ودايما حياتك كلها سعادة وفرح

ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا وليم​


----------

